# The wait is over!



## Gx3 (Aug 13, 2008)

After months of waiting I got my red in yesterday. He is doing great. I put my hand into the bag he was shipped in and he crawled right into my palm and let me set him in his tank. He then basked for a couple of hours and I put my hand in the tank and he crawled into it again so I put him in his feeder tank and he ate about 5 bites of ground turkey. He is absolutely gorgeous! I never realized how much green the red babies had until I saw him in real life. Anyways, here he is! I'm still thinking of a name for the lil guy!












And here is a pic of his brother (hehe) that just had a great shed!


----------



## HaskovoPunch (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice he's gorgeous!


----------



## Markie (Aug 13, 2008)

Beautiful! Pretty snake too!


----------



## Gx3 (Aug 13, 2008)

Heres an update on him...this morning after he'd been up a couple of hours basking I took him out and put him in his feeding tank and he instantly ate a f/t fuzzy, then he went back to basking for a couple hours, then I put my hand in his tank to get him familiar with me, and after about 30 minutes he came up to my hand, bit me twice (hehe it didn't hurt at all though), and then crawled up into my hand. I handled him under his lamp for about 3 hours today, and whenever I go up to his tank he crawls out of his little burrow and into my hand. Heres some pics of me holding him.....


----------



## AB^ (Aug 13, 2008)

That is a nice looking gu'


----------



## Markie (Aug 13, 2008)

Aw sweet! Looks like ya'll are bonding already!


----------



## nohotegu (Aug 13, 2008)

*Handling in cage*

is that a good way to tame them, to handle them in their cage/ under their lamp?


----------



## Gx3 (Aug 13, 2008)

I always handle small lizards in their cage when they are being tamed, otherwise they could just run out of your hands and possibly get hurt, plus its comfortable for him to bask and be handled at the same time.


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats and nice pics. Glad to hear everything is going well for you!


----------



## DZLife (Aug 17, 2008)

When I handle my baby chacoan, I tend to let him crawl up on my hand (and occasionally, I gently scoop him up.) He'll usually spend some time cruisin' around on me, and then I'll go to a spot where he can roam a little bit safely.

He rarely, but on occasion, likes to try to taste my fingers with a little test nip...not a full on bite...still not so sure if I should take my fingers away when he does that or just let him get it out of his system; realize that they aren't little snacks!


----------

